# Windows auf Android Tablet



## Joel-92 (19. März 2012)

Hallo, 

ich überlege mir ein Tablet zuzulegen. Leider wird der Großteil der Geräte mit Android ausgeliefert.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auf diese Geräte Windows XP oder 7 draufzubekommen? Z.B. über einen USB-Stick oder Speicherkarte?


----------



## Ahab (19. März 2012)

Hi! 

Ähm, nein leider gar nicht. Alle Android Tablets basieren auf ARM-Chips, die werden von Windows nicht unterstützt. 

Wieso holst du dir nicht einfach ein Windows Tablet? Wozu willst du eigentlich Windows auf einem Tablet? Ich würde eher auf Windows 8 warten, das macht sich deutlich besser für touch.


----------



## Joel-92 (19. März 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ähm, nein leider gar nicht. Alle Android Tablets basieren auf ARM-Chips, die werden von Windows nicht unterstützt.
> 
> Wieso holst du dir nicht einfach ein Windows Tablet? Wozu willst du eigentlich Windows auf einem Tablet? Ich würde eher auf Windows 8 warten, das macht sich deutlich besser für touch.


 
Naja, Windows wär halt lustig gewesen... klar Android reicht auch.
Wie sieht es mit Ubuntu aus? Läuft das mit den ARM Chips?


----------



## Ahab (19. März 2012)

Ubuntu ist definitiv mit ARM-Chips kompatibel, aber auch nicht auf allen Geräten. Da bin ich selbst nicht so ganz im Bild. Weiß es auch nur von ein paar Android-Phones, bei Tablets bin ich überfragt.


----------



## Iceananas (19. März 2012)

Ubuntu läuft auch auf manchen Tablets (genauso wie Win95 übrigens), aber ausgereift und alltagtauglich ist was anderes.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. März 2012)

Du kannst mit einem Remote Desktop vom Android aus einen Windows PC fernsteuern.

Das ist finde ich die eleganteste Lösung im Moment, da du so alle Einschränkungen der gammligen Tablet Browser (lahm, Flash stürzt ständig ab, keine Addblock Plugins usw) umgehen kannst.

Mein Favorit ist "Slashtop" (5-6 Euro). Damit kannst du sogar Windowsspiele (bisher im Fenstermodus, ab Version 3 demnächst sogar im Vollbild) spielen.

Mit Unterstützung für Bluetooth Keyboard oder Wireless X360 Pad hast du die perfekte Spielekonsole.

Der PC sollte aber per Kabel an deinem Router hängen. PC und Tablet über WLAN wird etwas zäh.

Echte Windows 8 Tablets folgen erst irgendwann in diesem oder dem nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Iceananas (19. März 2012)

Splashtop frisst auf der PC Seite verdammt viel Resourcen, man braucht also schon einen recht dicken PC. Vollbild funzt mit Tegra Tablets jetzt schon.

Was Adblock angeht, wenn man gerootet ist kann man die App Adfree herunterladen. Ist quasi ein Adblock global fürs ganze Android.


----------

